# 4870x2 VS. 4890



## dsolash

Which one is better. Just wondering.


----------



## Gareth

4870 X2 hands down.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

Even 4850X2 is leaps and bounds better than 4890; it's really no contest. 4890 is usually about 5%-20% faster than 4870 in most benchmarks I've seen.


----------



## kookooshortman55

I'm pretty sure the 4890 is just an upgraded 4870, with better overclocking ability and everything.  So the 4890 should be better than the 4870, but not 2 of them.


----------



## CardboardSword

As others have said, the 4890 is an improved 4870, attains higher clocks and (apparently) can OC like a beast, having said that, any medium to high dual GPU solution will more or less slaughter single cards in benchmarks.


----------



## zer0_c00l

i can tell a big diffeance ,maybe its just the 512 mb more memory but 4890 kills my 4870 3dmarks  and ill post some scores later


----------



## bomberboysk

zer0_c00l said:


> i can tell a big diffeance ,maybe its just the 512 mb more memory but 4890 kills my 4870 3dmarks  and ill post some scores later



Well, its also clocked quite a bit higher than the 4870, but the 4890 is no contest to the dual gpu solutions like the 4850x2 and 4870x2, but is better than the 4850 and 4870 because it uses an improved core design(RV790) that can clock higher than the previous core(RV770,the core used in 4850/70).


----------



## zer0_c00l

wonder when the 4890x2 will come out?


----------



## Geoff

The 4890 is just a tad better then the 4870, so to answer your question, the 4870 X2 is better but the best choice would be to have two 4890's in CF.  Although for the price, both cards are priced accordingly.


----------



## dsolash

hmm how about ocing the 4870 x2 and adding a 4890 at stock speeds, how would that work?


----------



## kookooshortman55

Do you have that backwards?  The 4870x2 is faster than the 4890, so it would still be faster if it's overclocked.


----------



## lovely?

i think he means using them all at the same time. for starters, if your using an X2, im pretty sure you cannot add a single card, only another X2. beyond that, the cards have to be the same model, 4850's with 4850's, 4870 x2's with 4870 x2's


----------



## dsolash

@ both 4890 has higer clock speeds but 4870x2 is fater because of well,the x2. You can cf two different cards as long is they have the same architecture.


----------



## MIK3daG33K

dsolash said:


> @ both 4890 has higer clock speeds but 4870x2 is fater because of well,the x2. You can cf two different cards as long is they have the same architecture.




Ya ask THERMAL REACTOR. He has 4879's X2 CF.


----------



## Gooberman

MIK3daG33K said:


> Ya ask THERMAL REACTOR. He has 4879's X2 CF.



*Cough* 4870x2s


----------

